# can you cut a thule aeroblade arb53 to 43"



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm getting a good deal on a arb53 but thule says my car needs an arb43. is there some part of the track system i would destroy by cutting it down?

what should i use to cut it?


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

so i got the answer - you CANNOT cut the arb53 down. the ends of the bars have a track system. cutting off the ends would render them useless.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you sure? I don't have one to look at but looking online it's just an aluminum extrusion with some end caps. Looks like you should be able to pop off an end cap, cut it down, and then pop the cap back on.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

mtbikerTi said:


> Are you sure? I don't have one to look at but looking online it's just an aluminum extrusion with some end caps. Looks like you should be able to pop off an end cap, cut it down, and then pop the cap back on.


I realize this thread has been dead for a month but I just installed a set of these yesterday and...no you definitely can't trim these down without ruining them. The top track goes all the way across but the bottom tracks, for the feet, only go in part way from the ends. These tracks also have cutouts close to the ends to support the snap-in piece of the end caps so even just trimming a little bit could cause you some trouble.


----------



## gsrblack (Feb 20, 2012)

If you don't care, you can still use the 53"....it'll just stick out 5" more on each side....just be careful you don't bump you head!


----------

